# Rotel RSX-1065 left channel drop out



## bertrob_1983 (May 24, 2012)

Recently, for no particular reason, the left channel on my amp has stopped working. I've checked the speaker cable and the speaker and these are working fine. It a complete mystery and I was hoping some could enlighten me as to why this is happened.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

So how old is your amp?


----------



## bertrob_1983 (May 24, 2012)

I'd say my amp is about 7-8 years old


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Swap your inputs to be sure it is the amp.


----------



## bertrob_1983 (May 24, 2012)

I've done that already, its definately the amp.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Service manuals or schematics for Rotel can be very hard to come by. Since you have one channel working, however, you can trace the signals and power supplies and compare them.


----------



## bertrob_1983 (May 24, 2012)

I have very little technical knowledge when it comes to this equiptment. I wouldn't have a clue how to do what you've suggested.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would suggest calling Rotel and trying to find someone locally that has experience with their products or sending it to them for repair.

Considering its age you may want to upgrade to something newer. This was a 5.1 unit from about ten years ago IIRC.

I would at least look for an open fuse.


----------



## bertrob_1983 (May 24, 2012)

Do you know how much something like that would cost


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is no way to know until one examines the unit. A blown fuse is cheap if there is nothing else wrong. On the other hand you could easily get into repairs that equal the cost of a more modern unit.


----------



## bertrob_1983 (May 24, 2012)

ok thanks


----------

